# Lifting a water heater



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I need to lift a 75 gal. gas w/h up and out to replace a drain pan that was damaged during the orig. Install. The 30" pan is wall to wall and up on a 2x4 on edge platform in a closet. The back wall backs up to the attic space and I have an idea. There was water damage from a T&P discharging into the leaking pan. It's a thermal expansion issue we are taking care of and a service co. is there to make damage repairs. I was considering bull heading (2) - 11/2 x 11/2 x 1 tees on the w/h nipples and passing 1" steel pipe through slots in the drywall into the attic so we could lift the w/h straight up and walk it out without hitting the pan. Give me some input about lifting from the w/h nipples. (1")


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

slickrick said:


> I need to lift a 75 gal. gas w/h up and out to replace a drain pan that was damaged during the orig. Install. The 30" pan is wall to wall and up on a 2x4 on edge platform in a closet. The back wall backs up to the attic space and I have an idea. There was water damage from a T&P discharging into the leaking pan. It's a thermal expansion issue we are taking care of and a service co. is there to make damage repairs. I was considering bull heading (2) - 11/2 x 11/2 x 1 tees on the w/h nipples and passing 1" steel pipe through slots in the drywall into the attic so we could lift the w/h straight up and walk it out without hitting the pan. Give me some input about lifting from the w/h nipples. (1")


 If your water heater is jammed up between two walls that means you have support for a wench in the attic. I invision a couple 2x12's screwed together with a wench mounted to them long enough to span between the two walls in the attic. Make up your rig with the iron pipe your talking about and attach the wench cable to it. You could do that job by yourself:thumbsup:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> If your water heater is jammed up between two walls that means you have support for a wench in the attic. I invision a couple 2x12's screwed together with a wench mounted to them long enough to span between the two walls in the attic. Make up your rig with the iron pipe your talking about and attach the wench cable to it. You could do that job by yourself:thumbsup:


More info.... it is on the 2nd floor. The ceiling is the roof! No attic space above. Just behind it.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

slickrick said:


> More info.... it is on the 2nd floor. The ceiling is the roof! No attic space above. Just behind it.


 Ah damn. Sounds like you have the best plan since you've seen it with your eyes. Lifting it from the nipples wouldn't hurt it.......that sounds funny:laughing:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Just make sure you have twisted the nipples enough to where you can lift by the nipples.:thumbsup:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

If you can get into the attic behind it, why not span a couple of studs with a 2 x 4, or 2 x 6, horizontally. Put 2) 1" couplings on the nipples, with 6" nipples as risers, then 90's, and nipples and a union to connect the risers. Use a 2 x 4 under the horiz union, to the horiz brace on the studs. Use it as a lever, to lift the wh. Slip the old pan out, and the new one in. You don't have to take the wh out of the closet. 

Second idea. You can screw the 2 by into the studs from the front (closet side) Double them up to make them 3" thick, for added bearing for the lever. You dont have to go into the attic, or put a hole in the wall board (plaster?):thumbsup:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*hire a couple of gorillas for the day*

you need to hire a couple of big dumb gorillas for the day labor and simply pull it out and re-install it


that is not a job I would relish....



on a more personal note..

I have been trying to envision a tool 

it needs to be part floor jack and part forklift

the person that devises a tool to lift a 50 and 40 gallon heater up 24 inches and roll it over 
a couple of concrete blocks or onto water heater stand and simply let it down easy into place 
will make a million dollars, cause I will
buy one of them...

anyone have any ideas here....


I think I will start a new thread on this subject


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I imagine the problem with doing anything from in front of the water heater would be in your way while you tried to replace the pan.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

RealLivePlumber said:


> If you can get into the attic behind it, why not span a couple of studs with a 2 x 4, or 2 x 6, horizontally. Put 2) 1" couplings on the nipples, with 6" nipples as risers, then 90's, and nipples and a union to connect the risers. Use a 2 x 4 under the horiz union, to the horiz brace on the studs. Use it as a lever, to lift the wh. Slip the old pan out, and the new one in. You don't have to take the wh out of the closet.
> 
> Second idea. You can screw the 2 by into the studs from the front (closet side) Double them up to make them 3" thick, for added bearing for the lever. You dont have to go into the attic, or put a hole in the wall board (plaster?):thumbsup:


That is an idea. I could screw a 2x4 the width of the closet on the inside back wall of the closet @ 4" higher than the top of the heater. Lift the heater and slide a step ladder under the lever and rest it on a rung while I replace the pan. Leave the 2x4 screwed to the wall for next time and paint if necessary.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Drill a hole in the freakin roof and use a wench then patch the 3/8" hole.:laughing:


----------



## plumb4fun (Feb 18, 2009)

Master Mark said:


> you need to hire a couple of big dumb gorillas for the day labor and simply pull it out and re-install it
> 
> 
> that is not a job I would relish....
> ...


There are moble lifting platforms out there like you describe in different variations. The Genie brand comes to mind, as I had to rent one to change a 50 gal heater that was in an attic. It was The Weatherby's house of the Weatherby Firearm company.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I will have to remove the w/h to tilt the pan steep enough to get the pan inside the closet. I have an idea for rigging. I will post a picture of this operation. It needs a solution in place to be able to remove the w/h.for replacement.


----------



## plumb4fun (Feb 18, 2009)

It can be a bear, I know; and as flimsy as they make those drain pans it easy to wrinkle the sides or pop a hole in it. Good luck!:thumbup:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

plumb4fun said:


> It can be a bear, I know; and as flimsy as they make those drain pans it easy to wrinkle the sides or pop a hole in it. Good luck!:thumbup:


The pan is the whole problem. POS.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Drill a hole in the freakin roof and use a wench then patch the 3/8" hole.:laughing:


Ummm... Just FYI, this is a wench:








And this is a winch :thumbup::


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Yeah I know....I still say you need a wench...mabe for a 75 gal. you need two wenchs.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> Drill a hole in the freakin roof and use a wench then patch the 3/8" hole.:laughing:


 Cut a bigger hole in the roof, and call for a crane!:laughing:

Then call the roofer.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

Yes lift it by the nipples. CAUTION MAY BE A BIT PAINFUL AT TIMES


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Plumber Rick uses a block and tackle along with a coupling with an eye screwed into the coupling. HEre is his post on the way he gets water heaters lifted.

http://www.ridgidforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20570&highlight=Water+Heater


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> If your water heater is jammed up between two walls that means you have support for a wench in the attic. I invision a couple 2x12's screwed together with a wench mounted to them long enough to span between the two walls in the attic. Make up your rig with the iron pipe your talking about and attach the wench cable to it. You could do that job by yourself:thumbsup:


If you can support a wench in the attic imagine how cheap it would be for one in the crawl space.:laughing:


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

This might be an option for you.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Yeah I know....I still say you need a wench...mabe for a 75 gal. you need two wenchs.


I'd rather do it myself. The wenches would do nothing but jabber about how I was doing everything wrong anyway. No thank you.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

ironandfire said:


> This might be an option for you.


It would not work on this job. I always have unistrut around. It would come in handy. :thumbsup:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

IT'S DONE! :thumbup: $$$$$$


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

I carry on the truck a couple of deep throat C clamps.

These are not little clamps they open up to at least 4"mandreach in 4"

I have a hole drilled in them and a S hook inserted.

I put the clamp on a joist single or double hang a chain block in the S hook and lift away. In the case of a water heater I would lift using the nipples, coupled together and unioned. I also have an Geni Lift and a lectro truck. And the crane which I posted yesterday.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

ironandfire said:


> This might be an option for you.


I take it back. The unistrut trolly would have worked great for this project. I am going to pick up a pair to have on hand.


----------

